# Silver Or Black Sigelei 50w? Which Colour Would You Choose?



## Sir Vape

So as I'm sure you know already Sir Vapes is bringing in the Sigelei 50w box (official pricing to be released later today +- R1450-00 but to be confirmed).

What's your colour choice guys if you had to order?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

Silver is super cool Rob


----------



## Alex

test

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WHeunis

Silver.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

Black

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle

Silver looks cool as well but I like the black

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke187

I like the black

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD

Silblackver.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz

not that i'm in the market for another device hehehe, super happy with little Amy, but my vote goes for black


----------



## Sir Vape

TylerD said:


> Silblackver.


 
I want wanna of those

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ

I would go with black

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby

grey? lmao...


----------



## Heckers

The back plates look different on the image at the top for each color. Screws in different positions. Because clones or...?


----------



## Sir Vape

@Heckers your 100% correct. Will check with them now why that is. I assure you that we are getting them direct from Sigelei and not from a middle man or a clone company.

These pics I have were sent to me from Sigelei and from what I'm thinking is these could be pics from demo's or pre - production models. From the reviews I have seen on the 50w box and discussion I have had with them is that there is a top centre screw only and that the door swivels open allowing easier access to taking out the battery. There is a bottom magnet or a screw can be used to secure the door.

Let me see what they come back with.


----------



## Heckers

Cool @Sir Vape , not a biggie its just an observation i made.
The black box with the two silver screws looks bad haha.
One screw will already look better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimH

Black!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

@Heckers I have to admit that the guys in China are def ahead of technology but when it comes to photographing their products and basic catalog presentation, they need some lessons 

Will let you know, when I hear back from them.


----------



## Morne

Black

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape

@Heckers 

Still waiting a response from our supplier


----------



## Sir Vape

Sorry for taking so long to get back to you 

Okay so the guys from Sigelei came back to me on the 50w today and cleared things up with back plate as asked by @Heckers.


The first version of the 50w had one center screw at the top and a magnet in the bottom right hand corner. You will see a number of reviews on online where the guys were complaining about it. Soooooooooo what they did with the next batch is changed the design slightly and added an additional screw in the corner as you will see below. So we can now confirm that this is the latest version. 




*We also have a confirmed pricing now on the 50w of R1350.*

We have secured a couple of these and have moved the shipping date to the 10th September (give a day or two maybe) to accommodate for a couple of the 100w Sigelei Box's to be included in the shipment. When we first looked at the 50w my Sigelei Rep informed me that the release could not be finalised as of yet so we went ahead with the 50w order anyway. They have now confirmed that they will be able to supply me with a limited amount with my 50w order. I have not seen a lot of reviews on the 100w except the Sigelei official videos which are not the greatest lol (have you seen the chick trying to screw the atty on lol) but lets remember folks this is Sigelei and their products rock. Everyone in the vaping world is waiting for these and from what I hear it's sure to be a winner.

*Confirmed pricing on 100w is R1450.*

Will put two separate pre-booking threads up tomorrow.
*We only have 10 of the 50w and 10 of the 100w on order. *
They have allowed me until Wednesday to confirm colours.
Both models come in either black or silver.

We will require a R400 booking fee to secure your order and balance before we courier to you.
Expected delivery date will be around 23/24 September if all goes well.

We also have a number of other items coming through which we will reveal in the next couple of days

Reactions: Like 2


----------

